# Weekly challenge - 3/30 - 4/6  Birds of a feather...



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2018)

For this week's challenge - show off your bird stalking skills.  In flight, on a wire, two in the hand or three in the bush.  Flocking together, soaring solo, city birds or birds of prey.  In the wild or in the parking lot - if it has feathers and can fly it works!  Bonus points if you can name the type of bird.  

As always, new photos only please!


----------



## sergezap (Mar 31, 2018)

I shot these little guys from my balcony right after yesterday blizzard.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 31, 2018)

Birds? I've got some birds.

From today:

Mallard under freeway




Northern Harrier pair


 

Cinnamon Teal


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 1, 2018)

Inspired by this week's challenge, I took my camera with me to do my irrigating this morning. I was mainly looking for some long-billed curlews that I see every spring. I also came across red-winged blackbirds, I wish that shrill call of theirs was something you could hear in the photo. As well as Eurasian collared doves and a bald eagle, okay, the eagle is just a decal on an old Case tractor in my dad's driveway.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2018)

Another from yesterday.  Not my favorite, but . . .



DSC_1350.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Apr 3, 2018)

Turkey Buzzards 
1.


Twilight Turkey Buzzards 1 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

2.  


Twilight Turkey Buzzards 2 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## surfinbird (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## surfinbird (Apr 3, 2018)

The ice is finally gone , a duck happy dance


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2018)

surfinbird said:


> View attachment 155894



Love it


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 4, 2018)

Went out for a quick look in the back yard and saw this one on the neighbors roof. 




Mourning Dove by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 5, 2018)

Taken today, X-T2 + XF 18-55mm.  Gull.


----------



## baturn (Apr 5, 2018)

First time out in awhile, so happy to get this.



Female Common Merganser


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't know how I missed this thread.




Male Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Wood Duck mates by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 5, 2018)

What a pose on that male wood duck! I've been desperately hoping to photograph a wood duck because they're so beautiful. Still haven't seen one around here.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> What a pose on that male wood duck! I've been desperately hoping to photograph a wood duck because they're so beautiful. Still haven't seen one around here.



Get used to using ebird.org.   You can search for specific species found in your area.   Also shows all the hotspots for birds.  A must use site.


----------



## waday (Apr 5, 2018)

Birds by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

Eastern Phoebe


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Went out for a quick look in the back yard and saw this one on the neighbors roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful light.  



BrentC said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  Great photos. 



waday said:


> Birds by Wade, on Flickr



Is that a murder of crows?  Cool processing. Details?



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Eastern Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 156066



Nice bokeh!


----------



## waday (Apr 6, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Is that a murder of crows? Cool processing. Details?


It isn’t, much smaller. Black birds and sparrows. 

I had a vision in mind. Took it with a film filter on my camera, but it was too grey. Used Snapseed to do a few things, namely brighten it up and remove (and add a slight white) vignette. And the border.


----------

